# Looking for muay thai/boxing classes in london



## Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey People,

Im new to London and looking for somewhere to train. My main focus is Muay Thai/boxing but also love wrestling etc.

Im living in Nth London so anywhere nearby would be handy but will travel.

Also was just wondering if there are many youth clubs that offer gym time for your own training and also cheaper classes ie amateur boxing.

Im originally from Sydney and we have plenty so was just wondering/hoping it was the same here as well.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

somebody else might be able to tell u but "master bob" was from london......"kings cobra" and i used to train under "sean dooney" up north, and he really did know his stuff.........mst bob was a true master and lernt everything "old school"........this was 10year +


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

With youth clubs they usuall hire out their roomspace for an hourly fee, alot of them particularly the ones with creche/young children daycare have judo matting aswel, I would pesume you'd have to go down to the youth centres yourself and enquire if they have any classes going...can't see them being serious though, usually womens boxercise type classes.

Pancrase - they charge Â£6 per class, or an Â£8 day pass which allows to attain all of their clases during that day. or memberships are availablefor monthly fee.

http://www.pancraselondon.com/index2.html

London ShootFighters - probably the most well known, highly regarded in UK MMA.

http://www.londonshootfighters.com/

Now i've never trained at any of those places, Infact i haven't been to North london since I was ten years old... just took me 5 seconds to find these places using google.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

those gyms are about 45-60 mins way from north london, i dont think people who dont come from london get just how big it is lol where abouts in london do you come from? most area's have a small boxing club of some sort and this is probably your best bet for everything http://www.titanfighter.com/ not training there but thay have produced some good fighters so thay must be doing something right.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Try here: http://sfuk.tripod.com/sfukclublist.html


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

East London:

Sitnarong gym (Limehouse)

Ko gym (Bethnal Green)

Jes Liadin's (sp) gym

West:

Carlson Gracie

London Shoot

KO class in Earl's Court

All stars boxing gym (thai class on Sat)

North:

KO gym Tottenham

KO gym

Minotaurs gym Burtn Oak

Diablo gym

Where exactly in North London as some locations easier to get to than others


----------



## Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies people, much appreciated.

I'm currently in Stoke Newington. The reason i asked for the cheaper options for some gym time etc is because i've just arrived here and want to train but keep my costs down as much as possible til i find some decent work.

Ideally i'd like to hit a gym a couple of times a week and then find somewhere cheaper ie a youth club so i can do some bag work of my own in between. The youth clubs back home are where most of our good boxers start out and usually offer half decent training for a small fee.

Thanks again for all the advice/links. Will def check them all out.

Cheers


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

toxo said:


> i dont think people who dont come from london get just how big it is lol


yup - so big and yet so small... I gotta get out of here


----------

